# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  What's your new years' resolutions?

## worldwanderer

Last year I built a cabin on some remote piece of land I have. It was a great experience, because I never did something similar before. Many challenges and a lot of frustrating moments  :Smile:  I will add some pics here when I'll download them on the PC.

This year I'm planning to work on a DIY solar project with thin-film panels and a battery for the cabin and live there for 6 months, maybe 1 year (starting from the summer). Solar energy is really amazing. One day I hope to power my house with renewable energy, but not possible now...still too expensive. I have a portable solar charger and a battery bank to charge my phone and I'm using it every time I'm out there in the woods. Do you guys have one?

Another thing I have planned for 2018 is to start writing a book. I don't have a name for it yet, but it will be about the importance of being connected with nature. So many people lost the connection with mother nature and that's sad...I hope my book will be a good reminder for those who lost their bond with the forest...

What are your resolutions for this year?

----------


## hunter63

Geezers New Year's Resolutions are all made by other people....Mostly wives and doctors. .....and having to do with acting your age.

I don't have to come up with anything to give up....they will tell you.

Most anything else ....Like the  normal...This year I gonna do "whatever"....has come down to "Do I really want to do this"....and/or "Am I able to do this"....as there is a big dose of 'been there done that"

My resolutions come down to resolving to be here next year......and not worry about stuff it too much.

Sounds like you are off to a good start....keep that dream ...do what you can as soon as you can.

----------


## 1stimestar

Time to quit smoking.  I'm starting Chantix in March.  Wish those around me good luck!

----------


## hunter63

> Time to quit smoking.  I'm starting Chantix in March.  Wish those around me good luck!


You can do it......
Then start planning on how to spend the money you are going to save on smokes and Dr. appointments

----------


## Rick

I made a resolution not to make any resolutions. Oh, crap. Broke that one already.

----------


## alaskabushman

I resolved to eat more Chinese food. I really neglected it in 2017.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Geezers New Year's Resolutions are all made by other people....Mostly wives and doctors. .....and having to do with acting your age.
> 
> I don't have to come up with anything to give up....they will tell you.
> 
> Most anything else ....Like the  normal...This year I gonna do "whatever"....has come down to "Do I really want to do this"....and/or "Am I able to do this"....as there is a big dose of 'been there done that"
> 
> My resolutions come down to resolving to be here next year......and not worry about stuff it too much.
> 
> Sounds like you are off to a good start....keep that dream ...do what you can as soon as you can.


The universal geezer New Year's Resolution.  The older we get the closer to perfect we are!

Quit smoking?  Go that covered during the last heart attack.

Lose weight?  Came automatically with the "stay alive till next year heart healthy diet".  Lost 25 pounds and have 25 to go.  Living the high life on 1500 calories daily.  

Get more exercise?  That one came along with the diabetic lifestyle requirement, along with cut down on fats, sugar and carbs.  Doing 12 miles daily on the stationary bike.

Work harder?  Nope, I replaced that one with fish more, hunt more, and go to the range once each week.  It is part of the mandatory stress reduction program.

Cut back on alcohol?  Has never been a problem.  I am not a beer drinker and only indulge in the hard stuff a couple of times a year.

My biggie resolutions now seem to be "don't drive with the turn signal on", remembering what I came in here for, realizing my glasses are already on my face and not telling the same story to the same people twice in one day!

----------


## hunter63

Here, here....wise and worthy goals.....

----------


## Rick

I'm pretty certain turn signals were placed on mirrors because engineers got tired of driving behinds keezers with their turn signals on. 

"I'm gonna put the @#$Q# things where they have to see them!"

----------


## crashdive123

Mirrors?  I have enough trouble seeing where I'm going.....where I've been????  Nah.

----------


## hunter63

That's how they knew when John Glenn went back into space at 77 years old.......The space shuttle circling the earth  for 9 days......with the left directional flashing......
Just tell them you are an astronaut.

----------


## Rick

Now that's funny. Probably true, too. I figure...what do these people have to complain about if I don't leave my turn signal on?

----------


## Old GI

I hereby resolve .... I won't eat any FRUITCAKE!

----------


## Old Professor

I have never been too much of a fan of making New Years Resolutions, I never take them seriously !!  This year will be different **** The first resolution, which I have already made good progress on, is to pay off all my credit cards and loans. This resolution is driven by (1 )my family pressuring me to go in to a senior living facility, and (2) seriously deteriorating health issues driven by falling and hitting my head (good thing I have a hard head). I tripped and fell going in to the bank last week and REALLY RANG my bell!  Got a good concussion  out of that fall.  (3) A desire to earn my ham radio license.
Quite a few years back, when I was still teaching, I started to write a book (tentative title : Education of a Hunter) about my outdoor experiences.  I think I should finish that project !     And finally, get back into hand gun hunting and take a black bear with a .44 Mag.

----------


## sip_hunter

I want to grow my business, eventually stop being a part of the day-to-day management of the business, and watch more of my nephew and son's soccer games while enjoying a beer.

I'm just a stupid spammer and have absolutely no sense of how to market my business.  And not that it matters, but I am in Australia.  I know that most of you thought we were a bit smarter down under............you were wrong.

----------


## madmax

I'm going to open necro-threads in Feb. for New Years.

----------


## Rick

And then get banned so folks can poke fun at my miserable Aussie hide. G'day mate.

----------


## chiggersngrits

And Crash throws another spammer on the Barbie.

----------


## Rick

Ah, Barbie. She was a doll.

----------


## crashdive123

Wait..........ken you say that again?

----------


## Pol090

One resolution that I make every year and quit it in first week is to keep diet and workout more..Yes, this year I did the same. Is something wrong with me?
The second thing is to travel more. I want to visit at least three countries this year and also make a few smaller trips! Mountains are the best choice every time!

----------


## Anieter

I decided to loose weight, walk 30-40 minutes every day, to start travelling more, to buy property in Montenegro *********************** and finally attend to cooking classes.

----------


## crashdive123

If you bought property, show a pic.  Linking like you did leads one to believe you are not being completely honest with us.

----------


## Rick

Oh, man. I want to buy property in Montenegro. If only someone would post a pic of the property they had bought. Now that would be really cool. If there were just someone on here that had recently bought property down there.

----------

